# Software > OpenWrt >  open wrt sto WRT54GL V1.1

## ntrits

> *Hardware => Troubleshooting => Topic started by: denlinux on 15:50 19/01/2010*
> 
> 
> Title: *open wrt sto WRT54GL V1.1*
> Post by: *denlinux* on *15:50 19/01/2010* εχω εδω και δυο μερες και εχω τρελαθει με το wrt54gl και χρειαζομαι τα φωτα σας.Ειχα περασει αρχικα το dd-wrt μετα εβαλα το openwrt kamikaze 7.09
> αλλα τελικα θα το δωσω σε ενα φιλαρακι και θελω να βαλω το firmware απο την linksys.Αλλα δεν μπορω.ΕΧΩ ΔΟΚΙΜΑΣΕΙ ΤΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ(tftp,mtd utility)αλλα δεν γινεται τιποτα.εκανα ενα erase nvram && reboot και μετα δοκιμασα παλι mtd ,αλλα τζιφος.Τωρα φαινετε πως ουτε το openwrt εχει επιζησει.
> παταω telnet 192.168.1.1 και δεν με βγαζει πια στο kamikaze 7.09.Το ρουτερ κανει ping κανονικα.
> 
> τι μπορω να κανω...?
> ...


.

----------

